# Mentally Exhausted.



## Rambler (May 11, 2011)

Ever since I have graduated high school I have just been in a fucking rut... I dont know how else to put it. Its like idk... Just fucking tired. I moved to Indiana from Montana (Dad stayed in Mt.) which was a big culture change believe it or not and I never really got along with the kids down here. Everything was so "clichey" if thats the right word. Lots of stuck up bitches and dudebros. I made a few pretty close friends, but it never compared to the dudes I knew back home. Like our idea of spending a weekend was exploring the mountains in our back yards and building forts and shit lol. Everybody down here was like into nerding out on video games/staying indoors and what not. 

Around sophmore year my mom and I just wernt getting a long at all and still dont to this day. It sucks man, its like I cant even talk to her about anything because she just has this pasive "oh well,, thats to bad" attitude which really bums me out because she wasnt like that before. 

When ever I do see her we exchange words for like 2 minutes or less. It sucks man its like I dont have a mom anymore. 

But now at this stage of life everything is just such a drag. Pretty much every week is the same like the movie ground hog day. 

So pretty much im just in a bad place. Got a couple of friends who I still cant relate to well with, horrible relationship with my mom, a Dad who I see about 1month a year and fucking horrible anxiety. It feels like im loosing my mind. I guess thats why I kind of stumbled onto the idea of catching out. 

Im sure I sound like a bitch but I had to rant tonight, I couldnt stand another night with this shit in my head. :flush:


----------



## Wolf (May 12, 2011)

Actually I've been in the same situation. Only my propaganda finally wore off (wore on?) on my mom. Friendships come and go, so make new ones if some comrades part, if you cant relate all to well and you cant still be friends, then you couldn't have been too close anyhow. As for leaving just to escape momentary irritations, think first. You shouldn't ever do anything (aside from when the law is involved hehe) just to escape something. If you are gonna take off, do it because you want to do it, not because you are upset right now. The kind of troubles you have right now aren't the kind that really last forever. I'm not saying to not combat your depression however you think is best, but just remember that life isn't easy no matter what it is you are doing. And if you do leave, I would suggest patching things up with your mom before hand, don't approach her in an authoritive manner either, that won't solve shit.


----------



## finn (May 12, 2011)

Well, if you want to know my opinion, you're depressed about your situation, if you didn't know that already. You need to kick yourself in the ass and figure out what is out there, because being unhappy and tired all the time isn't cutting it for you and you know where that leads- which is the same damn thing. So, go out and find people who don't nerd out indoors all the time, find your people, or at least figure out who they are if by nothing else but process of elimination. Tell your mom that you miss the times when you two were close and you want to fix things up, and then listen (take notes if you have to).


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 20, 2011)

Rambler said:


> Lots of stuck up bitches and dudebros.
> 
> Im sure I sound like a bitch :flush:



You sure should change your attitude.

The only person who can make your life better is you. Think about what you want to do with yourself. Drink some valarian or damiana tea and go make your plans happen.


----------



## bicycle (Jun 22, 2011)

Sometimes the energy of a certain place is just wrong.
Even with a positive and self creating and caring attitude.
Time to move to a town where you feel better dude. Dont wait too long with it.


----------

